# lost on mosquito



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm not making this up. three guys got lost on the north end of mosquito last night.
They tied up 3 county sherifs and one dnr agent. They used flashing lights and sirens
to guide them to the east shore. This lasted until midnight and I'm sure the people on 46 that had to get up for work loved it. I have fished mosquito for over 50 years and never got lost. I will admit that I have got lost after work and it took some time for me to find my way home.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. Alcohol may have been involved . . 



waterfox said:


> I have got lost after work and it took some time for me to find my way home.


 Now, that, made me laugh!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

In reference to your statement that you have never gotten lost in 50 years, I submit the following:
"If all men were created equal, there would be no need for the passing lane".

I know individuals that could not follow others into the woods, or anywhere else if the leader were only 10 yards ahead of them .


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good point. One of my old mountain biking buds could never hit the trails alone or be left behind on a trail without getting lost.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

I never got lost on mosquito and for the woods a compass and a topo map and knowing how to use them helps. this is before smart phones and gps.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

theres gotta be more to this story.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

prolly got hit by infra sound by a local bigfoot make them wear a diaper for 24 hours and see if they pass blood in their urine a couple sleep cycles they should be fine ..


----------



## WHITE DEVIL (Jun 12, 2016)

Tinknocker1 said:


> prolly got hit by infra sound by a local bigfoot make them wear a diaper for 24 hours and see if they pass blood in their urine a couple sleep cycles they should be fine ..


Very good!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

If it wasn’t for GPS, two summers ago fog was so thick you couldn’t see ahead of you, many boats were just sitting still because they did not know where they were. Several boats almost smacked into each other. Have never seen it like that before anywhere.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fog got me one morning on Piedmont. I was so damn certain I could find my hot spot once I left the Marina docks. An hour later I was deep in Essex Bay and thought I was in Egypt Valley area. Mother Nature taught me a lesson.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I once had a guy walk up to me in the Allegany mountains in PA and ask which way to Tracy Ridge campground. I asked if he did not have a compass and he said sure I have one but I'm lost and a compass does you no good when you are lost . I told him to get it out and head east for about 4 miles and he would come to the road. Just walk up hill on the road and you'll come to the camp ground entrance.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

getting lost on the ice can be a very scary thing, not knowing which way to go or if you might hit a soft spot. I know coming off the ice after dark even though you know where your going is kind of different, they should have stopped and listened for traffic, or a dog barking or lights on the shoreline but they were probably in a panic. just glad they made it off


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

cement569 said:


> getting lost on the ice can be a very scary thing, not knowing which way to go or if you might hit a soft spot. I know coming off the ice after dark even though you know where your going is kind of different, they should have stopped and listened for traffic, or a dog barking or lights on the shoreline but they were probably in a panic. just glad they made it off


on the north side you can see causway traffic. face causway and east is left right is west and your looking south. they ended up near mahan denman and 46 which was about 600 yards from shore. never found out where they went onto ice.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

wow. that is crazy, your right how could they not see the causeway?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahahah


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

about 15 years ago, we were out in the boat fishing at night at cj brown when about midnight the fog came rolling in. thickest i have ever seen. we were catching some so we waited awhile. it was eerily quiet and dead still when out of the darkness another boat came slowly trolling by within a foot or two of us. we stared at them and they stared back and not a word was said. i think we all four knew how lucky we had been. we waited about 3 hours and it still didn't lift so we had a just a hand held GPS back then, so no problem, we'll just slowly go back to the dock talking loud into the dark. we were about half way back to the dock when it just didn't feel right, we knew the lake pretty good and the "stupid" GPS was taking us right through the finger of land sticking out in the lake because it plots a straight line. we corrected course way before we would have hit but it was a lesson that i didn't forget. now we have lake maps which helps quite a bit.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

All Thumbs said:


> about 15 years ago, we were out in the boat fishing at night at cj brown when about midnight the fog came rolling in. thickest i have ever seen. we were catching some so we waited awhile. it was eerily quiet and dead still when out of the darkness another boat came slowly trolling by within a foot or two of us. we stared at them and they stared back and not a word was said. i think we all four knew how lucky we had been. we waited about 3 hours and it still didn't lift so we had a just a hand held GPS back then, so no problem, we'll just slowly go back to the dock talking loud into the dark. we were about half way back to the dock when it just didn't feel right, we knew the lake pretty good and the "stupid" GPS was taking us right through the finger of land sticking out in the lake because it plots a straight line. we corrected course way before we would have hit but it was a lesson that i didn't forget. now we have lake maps which helps quite a bit.


Same thing happened to me at Lake Okoboji in Iowa one summer. But the other boat was doing about 20 mph in the fog. just missed us as we had to gun the motor to get out of its way. Then we were lost in the fog until it lifted about 2 hours later. No fish either.....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you cant afford a compass you shouldn't be allowed on the water or in the woods. I have tried to convince many individuals that a GPS with dead batteries or one that has failed is why a com[ass is a cheap safety device.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, the stories! I was deer hunting south of Lisbon years ago when 3 consecutive shots boomed out. I'm on high alert since that usually means misses. Then I hear this plaintive wail, "HELLLLLLP!" Thinking someone was down and injured I yelled "What's wrong!?" "I'm lost!" 

Now, I'm pissed! How the hell can you be lost at 8:00AM! 

Another time a buddy of mine took another guy grouse hunting on the same piece of property. When it came time to head back to the car my buddy set off in that direction, but the other guy insisted that the car was in the opposite direction despite never having been there before!

Eventually my buddy relented and allowed the other guy to "lead" him out of the woods. They hiked for miles until they finally found a road. Then they had another 4 or 5 mile hike on the roadside to get back to the car! 

And they weren't drinking either!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My buddy was 7 miles out on Erie all by himself just one other shanty with him. Dude walks up knocks on shanty says hey Man U know which way camp Perry is? My buddy was like are u kidding me? No gps no compass all by himself.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

guppygill said:


> If it wasn’t for GPS, two summers ago fog was so thick you couldn’t see ahead of you, many boats were just sitting still because they did not know where they were. Several boats almost smacked into each other. Have never seen it like that before anywhere.


Happened to me at Mosquito! Nice morning at launch, got to middle of lake, out of nowhere, thick fog. Couldn't see my wife in front of boat! Some ahoes running abt half throttle at different times during the two hours before it lifted!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

He said.. " I fired 3 shots in the air but before anyone found me I ran out of arrows"..


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Years ago during gun season, I was headed into the woods about 2PM for an afternoon hunt. I came upon a young man who was obviously shaken, exhausted, soaked with sweat and near tears, dragging an 8 pt buck.
He said " can you please help me?" He shot that buck (his 1st deer) at 8 that morning and was dragging it around lost ever since. I finished the easy down hill drag to my truck, loaded the deer and drove him a good 4 MILES to where he parked his vehicle. He was thankful!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

If only there was some sort of electronic devise that everyone had and carries with them that could connect you to the information highway.....


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

FAB said:


> I once had a guy walk up to me in the Allegany mountains in PA and ask which way to Tracy Ridge campground. I asked if he did not have a compass and he said sure I have one but I'm lost and a compass does you no good when you are lost . I told him to get it out and head east for about 4 miles and he would come to the road. Just walk up hill on the road and you'll come to the camp ground entrance.


wow haven,t heard that name for awhile tracy ridge been there a lot....sorry to hijack


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

eyeballs said:


> wow haven,t heard that name for awhile tracy ridge been there a lot....sorry to hijack


Yep used to hunt there every fall. Dragged a many a deer from the lake back to the camp.


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't most phones have a compass on them? My 18' boat had a lit one that I have used in several fog storms to navigate. Maybe its time to glue one to an ice fishing tackle box.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

My phone has a compass it works good if u have a good phone charge, if out of juice your going for a hike if lost.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I can see 1 dead phone but 3?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

after thinking about this awhile, I wonder if these 3 guys adventure might have been an alcohol related adventure........hmm


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

This guy was about 50yds from me on punderson this afternoon. Can barely make out his umbrella in the rain and fog. Imagine trying to navigate through that in the dark!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

wolfenstein said:


> View attachment 252778
> This guy was about 50yds from me on punderson this afternoon. Can barely make out his umbrella in the rain and fog. Imagine trying to navigate through that in the dark!


I was on Pymi years ago ice fishing near Stoker Isl. Started snowing then turned into a total "white-out" lasting over an hour. Couldn't see the guy next to you, let alone the island. Several people(all bucket sitters!) there who would never have considered trying to leave in that for fear of getting lost!(Wouldn't have been able to see to drive anywhere anyway). That was quite "un-nerving" to say the least.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Back in early 80's (no cell phones or gps) my bro-in-law and I left the boat ramp down by the Mosquito causeway in a thick fog. We started trolling in short order waiting for the fog to burn off. About 10 am and 12 nice walleye later the fog finally started to lift so we started guessing where we were on the lake. I don't remember our guesses but we found ourselves less than 50 yds from the ramp - we'd been trolling in a circle for 4 hours.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Seaturd said:


> Back in early 80's (no cell phones or gps) my bro-in-law and I left the boat ramp down by the Mosquito causeway in a thick fog. We started trolling in short order waiting for the fog to burn off. About 10 am and 12 nice walleye later the fog finally started to lift so we started guessing where we were on the lake. I don't remember our guesses but we found ourselves less than 50 yds from the ramp - we'd been trolling in a circle for 4 hours.


You got the NASCAR troll going, huh turd? That's one way to stay on top of 'em!!!


----------



## Resorter (Jun 18, 2012)

I was on the French River years ago with two other boats, everyone "knew" the river. Fog like I've never seen, found a buoy that my partner thought had drifted because it wasn't supposed to be there. 20 minutes later, by luck we found the other two boats, all decided to head back to the dock. I fired up the GPS, it said west, one guy pointed east, one guy pointed north the last pointed south. We followed the GPS, found the dock. Next year, everyone had a GPS!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

waterfox said:


> I'm not making this up. three guys got lost on the north end of mosquito last night.
> They tied up 3 county sherifs and one dnr agent. They used flashing lights and sirens
> to guide them to the east shore. This lasted until midnight and I'm sure the people on 46 that had to get up for work loved it. I have fished mosquito for over 50 years and never got lost. I will admit that I have got lost after work and it took some time for me to find my way home.


Is this some kind of joke? How do you get lost on mosquito? Did they all have dementia?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Easy! You move around in the daylight(walk maybe half a mile or from the lot!), tracks all over the place, going in every direction. You're inside your shanty, it gets "pitch" dark. Starts to snow, everyone else near you left before dark! You're disoriented from being inside watching your flasher for hours. You look all around, can't see more than 20 yds. You think "better start in some direction"! If you pick the wrong direction, Easy to get lost! Wishing you'd have brought your portable gps, at least a compass! You are essentially Lost! Then lights on a car in the distant parking lot! Bee-line for that while you can see the lights!! It can happen!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Planning, planning, planning.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

I think the case of beer in the shanty was more disorienting than the flasher.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

fished into dark on north end last night. It was sideways snowing a poor visibility. As I packed up a guy came dragging his gear from the causeway. I thought we were the farthest from the lot and no one was fishing behind us? Asked him how he was and he told me he did ok and things were great up till he went the wrong direction to get back to his truck!??! Here this guy walked almost to the causeway before he could see cars driving across and he realized he went the wrong way. Also talked to a father near the lot on his way out into the white darkness to find his son. Here his son walked back to his truck for something and when he returned his shanty and gear had been stolen! Somebody took this guys stuff and he was out there looking for it and his dad was coming to help. Someone probably drug it right past him on there way in. Vis was almost zero. What the hell is wrong with people? Keep a heads up for the skeeter ice pirates.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Easy! You move around in the daylight(walk maybe half a mile or from the lot!), tracks all over the place, going in every direction. You're inside your shanty, it gets "pitch" dark. Starts to snow, everyone else near you left before dark! You're disoriented from being inside watching your flasher for hours. You look all around, can't see more than 20 yds. You think "better start in some direction"! If you pick the wrong direction, Easy to get lost! Wishing you'd have brought your portable gps, at least a compass! You are essentially Lost! Then lights on a car in the distant parking lot! Bee-line for that while you can see the lights!! It can happen!


the night in question was clear no fog no snow and you would have no trouble seeing traffic on the causway.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

Specwar said:


> In reference to your statement that you have never gotten lost in 50 years, I submit the following:
> "If all men were created equal, there would be no need for the passing lane".
> 
> I know individuals that could not follow others into the woods, or anywhere else if the leader were only 10 yards ahead of them .


never claimed to be better than you but getting lost on a clear night on a lake about 1 mile wide.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I think its very possible ,I won,t bash these guys, I was not there.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Inexpensive, light and VERY reliable!
You should carry it and a knife everywhere you go!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

One place I have gotten lost is Grand River Wildlife Area. A lot of that place is flat as a table top, just like the surface of a frozen lake. My buddy got lost there too!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Some people are just directionally challenged, I hunt the spoil banks down on Ohio power and I always make sure I have a decent charge ony phone walking out to the truck after dark, on more than one occasion I have had to pull my maps up on my phone and keep tabs on my movement on my map to stay headed in the right direction even when my mental state wanted to believe I was heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

waterfox said:


> never claimed to be better than you but getting lost on a clear night on a lake about 1 mile wide.


My response was not intended to be an attack on anyone's person, please don't take it that way.


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

Years ago I read an article about a guy who hunted in the Pacific Northwest long before GPS and he said he always had 2 compasses with him because he knew the 1st compass lied to him and he knew what direction he should go, but he also knew that 2 compasses saying the same thing did not lie.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Let me say this, I was thoroughly trained in the military on conventional, and many unconventional methods of finding ones way and determining direction, however while trekking the woods of Oregon and Southern Washington, although never losing my way, I can see how someone could very easily do so in that part of the country. I am convinced that there are some forests there that no man has ever stepped foot into. Thick, dark,damp, down right spooky, (remember Sasquatch is always watching you there). Nothing like stopping to take a breather and hearing an elk bugle, or a limb snap. what was that????


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Specwar said:


> Planning, planning, planning.


Who'd ever think they were going to get LOST at the buoy line. Now, on Erie, something different all together.....


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Happened to me at Mosquito! Nice morning at launch, got to middle of lake, out of nowhere, thick fog. Couldn't see my wife in front of boat! Some ahoes running abt half throttle at different times during the two hours before it lifted!


I was fishing north of Kelly's island, all morning fog got so thick we couldn't see the island, I pointed the boat south and cruised slow and we made it back without any problems, compass on the dash is a must, have GPS now, a couple years ago we were up to Erie in march to troll for hogs, a group of guys from Indiana in a 17' deep v,(like mine) were heading out also, the channel from west harbor is long takes a few min to get out, real foggy morning, we were cruising idle speed in the channel and these guys go flying past us like they were racing to the spot, well anyone who knows that channel, it makes a right turn toward the lake, if you miss the turn you will run up in 1 ft of water on rocks. We caught up to these guys just as they were trying to shove their boat back in the channel off the rocks, we chuckled as we went by, out of towners...Well we were watching our GPS heading around Mouse out past Catawba and we here a boat cruising too fast for the fog and it was the same guys this time they were headed right for the beach east of Mouse island we just waved and let them go they flew right by us. after trolling for an hr or so we seen the same guys they finally made it to the spot. Boat had to have been scratched up pretty good.


----------



## DTG (Nov 21, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Who'd ever think they were going to get LOST at the buoy line. Now, on Erie, something different all together.....


I don't think we should be making fun of these people. We know nothing of their situation. It's dark, you're in the middle of a lake. Maybe they never fished there before. It is easy to get lost in these conditions. Thankful they made it home to their families. had they stepped on a soft spot and fallen through would you still be making fun? Have some compassion people they could have froze to death.


----------



## cnmrosko (Jun 8, 2004)

Always carry a back up compass when in unfamiliar areas when it's overcast or poor visibility.
Even one of the small compasses that clip onto a zipper pull can be a help to get back in a general direction. It's easy to get turned around in unfamiliar surroundings. This also applies to hunting or hiking wooded areas and large timber and is especially the case in the dark with poor visibility on a open lake. Weather and visibility conditions can rapidly change on large lakes especially with a chance for heavy fog or winter white outs. Nothing to joke about.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

DTG said:


> I don't think we should be making fun of these people. We know nothing of their situation. It's dark, you're in the middle of a lake. Maybe they never fished there before. It is easy to get lost in these conditions. Thankful they made it home to their families. had they stepped on a soft spot and fallen through would you still be making fun? Have some compassion people they could have froze to death.


Making fun of these people is not what I see here. I see a lot of replies that explain how to equip ones self, and relative stories of people getting lost or confused in situations they probably should have not exposed themselves to. Everyone has the right to go wherever and whenever they so choose, however if your a first timer at something you should seek advise before performing that event no matter what it is. Would you dive in to a river if you had never swam before?


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Many (MANY) moons ago - was working in Canada and on my day off I ventured to "MY" secret secluded lake (about 4 miles off the river - 2 of them over land) - and dammit if an hour into my seclusion I hear a "HELP"... I paddled over (had canoe chained to tree I brought in before) - and there on shore is Mr. Yuppie (it was the 80's) with his fishing vest with the tags still on the armpit... He had wandered since dawn (if was 3pm). He had an stellar compass in his little man purse thing (expensive fly fishing satchel). I asked and he said although he clearly knew which way North was - but he had no idea where anything else was. Said he followed a creek in and somehow got turned around. I asked what camp he was from and WOW - he had wandered almost 8 mile. He was an impatient type - a man of immediate action - who seemed put off while I took the time to chain up my canoe and pack up my stuff. I walked him out - and then took him by boat to his camp - spent my entire "day off" afternoon on rescuing him - only good of the story - he was a great tipper. 

Having a basic overview of your surroundings is MORE important than the compass... Even today my wife will pick on me for studying a map... I've been the brunt of the joke before too...

Shortly after acquiring the end-all freedom pass (drivers license), a buddy and me struck off on a springtime adventure with boat in tow to Dale Hollow - 4 nights on shore, and three in the river - true freedom!!! We spent the first two nights at the top of the lake (KY) and the last two near the Dam. Pitch a tent on shore and fish to our hearts content - simply awesome when you are 16. However - being Dale Hollow in March - they get the occasional foggy evening. Our last evening on the water - fishing the dam (night with lights on the water) for walleye and trout - it rolled in and enforce - so thick - couldn't see front of boat. I knew the place like the back of my hand back then... We ended up half sleeping/half fishing some 30 yards from the tent on shore after searching for about two hours (tent was 3/4 mile from the dam) - so moral of the story - close only counts in hand grenades and nukes - but real men just sleep in the boat mere feet from the comfort of their tents and fish all night. About 930am the sun burnt off the fog enough I could see the rock formation 15 feed from the boat - and started laughing hysterically - as I knew even before the fog burnt off - when I went on shore to pee - there was a real chance I went on our belongings... 

I bought a diver strobe (scuba) - and will never camp without one again.

I've previously posted of my night trolling adventure in the Lake Erie soup - fishing was GREAT - but finding (actually figuring out is a better word) yourself inside of 50ft of a 1000ft cargo vessel underway in channel - NOT GREAT... Compass, GPS, Loran, Map - NONE made a difference - and our most important senses - sight and hearing - were both tricked by the soupy fog. Lessen learned (AGAIN)

Do I find it a bit overboard with all the 'authority" help - YEP - but I assure you - the lost ones didn't... I certainly hope they learn a lesson (much as we all have in the past). Being that close to civilization does invite some sarcasm though... Glad all are safe.


----------



## johnjbach (Mar 29, 2012)

Unfortunately I know many people who have owned a compass and had no idea how to use one


----------



## Captain Crappie (Jul 12, 2017)

waterfox said:


> the night in question was clear no fog no snow and you would have no trouble seeing traffic on the causway.





waterfox said:


> I'm not making this up. three guys got lost on the north end of mosquito last night.
> They tied up 3 county sherifs and one dnr agent. They used flashing lights and sirens
> to guide them to the east shore. This lasted until midnight and I'm sure the people on 46 that had to get up for work loved it. I have fished mosquito for over 50 years and never got lost. I will admit that I have got lost after work and it took some time for me to find my way home.


Years ago, actually close to 45 or so, I went to Leeseville to do some bass fishing. The fog was very thick, even driving to the lake was a hassle. Just before sunrise, the visibility was at best 20 ft. I launched the boat at Clows which is on the lower end of the horseshoe shaped lake. I thought to myself, I'll just idle over to a small bay across from the launch. Maybe 300 yards, piece of cake. Well fellas, after running for about 90 minutes I finally realized that I was freekin lost! I thought to myself, no problem, I'll just turn off the motor and start fishing. With the motor off every sound can be heard. What? I can hear water running. No way I could be where I know of a spring that enters the lake! That is about 3 miles up the lake, around passed the dam, and around the horseshoe! Guess where I was after the fog lifted? 

One more... Took my wife crappie fishing at Atwood not long after my Leeseville experience. Another thick fog like before. Launched at the West Marina. Wife says, Bob, how can you see where you're going? Trying to be all macho I told her, don't worry I know this lake. My goal was to fish on the right side of that bay not far from the marina. Did the same thing! As the fog started to lift, I saw some boat docks that I had not seen before! Just where in the hell was I? Very disorientated for sure! I thought I was in the Twilight Zone. Wife never knew just how lost I was! That Christmas I put a compass on my wish list. Had that thing about 30 years till the liquid some how evaporated.

C.C.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

Never been lost. I have been mighty confused for 5 or 6 hours though.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

DTG said:


> I don't think we should be making fun of these people. We know nothing of their situation. It's dark, you're in the middle of a lake. Maybe they never fished there before. It is easy to get lost in these conditions. Thankful they made it home to their families. had they stepped on a soft spot and fallen through would you still be making fun? Have some compassion people they could have froze to death.


My friend, "I" was not makng fun of anyone! You need to read ALL the posts before "quoting"! I had an earlier post that said " it can happen" and how it's possible! If you had read all of them, you'd see that your quoted post of mine had a quote on it as well where someone implied/said "planning" could prevnt someone from getting lost. I was bring "sarcastic" trying to say you would't plan to get lost on Mosquito i.e. taking a gps, two compasses, a guide, signal flares, a Rescue dog-etc, etc! Now there are 25 posts that did poke fun at these unfortunate people! YOU SHOULD HAVE READ THE ENTIRE THREAD and "Quote" one of them!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Well no one got hurt...other than some pride I'm sure.
And the upside is that everyone reading this may not of considered this happening to them and make sure they have the equipment like a GPS and or a compass. And obviously know where they are, where there going and how to use them to get back.
I know I've had my necessary doses of humilation and life experiences that constantly remind me that Mother Nature is in charge and the imortance of being prepared.
They are probably young and bullet proof. But they learned a VERY valuable lesson and those that need it, this is a good reminder.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

again I say hahahahahaahah


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

brettmansdorf said:


> Many (MANY) moons ago - was working in Canada and on my day off I ventured to "MY" secret secluded lake (about 4 miles off the river - 2 of them over land) - and dammit if an hour into my seclusion I hear a "HELP"... I paddled over (had canoe chained to tree I brought in before) - and there on shore is Mr. Yuppie (it was the 80's) with his fishing vest with the tags still on the armpit... He had wandered since dawn (if was 3pm). He had an stellar compass in his little man purse thing (expensive fly fishing satchel). I asked and he said although he clearly knew which way North was - but he had no idea where anything else was. Said he followed a creek in and somehow got turned around. I asked what camp he was from and WOW - he had wandered almost 8 mile. He was an impatient type - a man of immediate action - who seemed put off while I took the time to chain up my canoe and pack up my stuff. I walked him out - and then took him by boat to his camp - spent my entire "day off" afternoon on rescuing him - only good of the story - he was a great tipper.
> love Dale hollow, been there on houseboat a couple times
> Having a basic overview of your surroundings is MORE important than the compass... Even today my wife will pick on me for studying a map... I've been the brunt of the joke before too...
> 
> ...


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Easy! You move around in the daylight(walk maybe half a mile or from the lot!), tracks all over the place, going in every direction. You're inside your shanty, it gets "pitch" dark. Starts to snow, everyone else near you left before dark! You're disoriented from being inside watching your flasher for hours. You look all around, can't see more than 20 yds. You think "better start in some direction"! If you pick the wrong direction, Easy to get lost! Wishing you'd have brought your portable gps, at least a compass! You are essentially Lost! Then lights on a car in the distant parking lot! Bee-line for that while you can see the lights!! It can happen!


Ok, but as you suggest, being prepared is what its all about...flash lights, gps...phone, ect. and *Know the area your fishing!.* Be safe out there guys.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

With the warm temps today it’s going to get really foggy ,after dark will b a fun time.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Before shot, no land.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

it wouldn't be hard to get lost out here at noon let alone at night


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Treeman said:


> View attachment 253496
> [/QUOTE





Treeman said:


> View attachment 253496


sure to be the envy of all the bucket dwellers
here we have Treeman styling in his Frabill flip shack looks like he has opted for the wind break option today very nice Treeman !


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Can't see a soul but I can hear em.
I know they heard my drag going OFF and me laughing fighting a pike.


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Healthy looking pike, should be tasty coming out of the icy cold water.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

After shot, I see land. AMEN.

They do taste really good. I just havent gotten good at cleaning pike. that Y bone is a ..... I released it.
This is awesome. Not a sole around.
I wish the fish would turn back on.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Spacial relationships are extremely important. Gadgets and gizmos can malfunction in extreme cold and wet conditions. A good compass is only good if you use it on the way in as well as out. People usually don't. On a land or water trail, always look back frequently to see where you've been. Don't ever depend on something battery operated. Throw in a fog bank and your screwed............Just my humble opinion. --Tim


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice pic. Brings up a good point...
We've evolved, came down out of the trees (present company excluded), survival of the fittest, natural selection...
Sounds like these guys will make the cut...
Only because they used what they had available which was the best, most effective and expedient solution. If they didn't have a phone, they would of had a long walk along the shoreline and eventually made it back to "civilization" 
It took a BIG swallow of pride to make that call I bet. Pride is a deadly sin!
It's definitely gotten me in a lot of trouble. lol


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

20 plus years ,got lost on Wingfoot lake night fishing. Hooked a bass by an Island, went around the Islands near Copelands. Fog rolled in and we had no clue where we were. Every light on shore looked like where we launched from. Finally got directions from someone on shore.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i would like to come up to fish Skeeter some time but
i got enough problems down here just say'n


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Tinknocker1 said:


> i would like to come up to fish Skeeter some time but
> i got enough problems down here just say'n



Wow! Hope them two are not a testament to the local gene pool.


----------

